# Arkat VF formula pricing in your area



## EDT (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey everyone, 

I am thinking of switching to the Arkat VF formula and was wondering about the price. Right now I have 2 dogs (7 month old pup and 3 1/2 year old female). 

The puppy gets EUK large breed puppy and the older dog gets Diamond Lamb and Rice. I get a real good price on the Diamond here (18.99) for 40 lb bag and get raped on the Euk large breed puppy to the tune of about 38.99 bag. I have to have the Arkat special ordered to get it here but am curious what every else around the country is paying for it. I know that some places are going to be higher because of location but am just looking for a good general comparison. Since I have to special order I may just go with Eagle Pac if the price is compareable to Arkat, I have to special order both. My older dog has issues with corn so I will be looking for foods without corn and for the puppy I will want a large breed puppy formula. 

I know alot of people have been switching to Arkat. I tried it on my older female once. Bought 2 bags of the Green endurance and even though I noticed a definite difference in her coat, she did not like eating it. I would put it down and she would walk away from the bowl. I would pick it up every day for 3 days towards the end of feeding it before she would eat any. I finally just gave it away and switched back to Diamond Lamb and Rice. Any way I am getting off my own topic. I am just looking for some pricing and the brands that you'll are feeding. I would especially like to hear from those of you who have a dog with corn issues and how this food has worked for you.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

For the VF Complete Performance (new higher-priced formula) --

I can drive thirty miles out into the country and pay $24 for 40#;

Or I can stay local and drive only three miles and pay $29 for 40#.

(I wish I could find training grounds out near the cheaper place.)

As stated, this is for the new formula which is just a couple months old now. The older formula was $5 a bag cheaper across the board.


----------



## EDT (Aug 5, 2005)

That's still a pretty darn good price. Thanks for replying


----------



## dogfoodgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

*Dealer in your area*

Hi EDT,

Wayne Scott covers MT and his number is: 801-571-9017.
Give him a call and see if he has a store close to you.
Happy New Year!


----------



## dogfoodgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

*Rebates and Frequent Buyer*

Hi,

Arkat VF has a rebate program and a frequent buyer program.
Please check with your local retailer and ask for this information.
We also have a Kennel/Breeder program.
If you would like me to send you any information please contact me!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Too bad no one sells ARKAT with in 90 miles of me. Are there any dealers that will be carrying it near Minneapolis/St.Paul?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I'd be interested in hearing more as well, as no one locally carries it. I'm in northern WI.


----------



## dogfoodgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

*WI retailers*

I have contacted the rep. in your area to reply to you.
We are on holiday until tomorrow. 
If you would like to PM me and give me your zip codes I will try to find a dealer in your area.


----------

